# Advice on new washer dryer



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

norm58 said:


> Hello,
> We are in the market for a new washer and dryer. We have two 23 year old Kenmore's. We are empty nester's that don't do much laundry any more. Just looking for reliable brands.


I think you answered your own question. 

23 years is 8,401 days(including leap years) 

What do you consider reliable?


----------



## norm58 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ha ha....good one...I have heard that front loaders are not as reliable as top loaders etc. I do want to stick with Kenmore or Whirlpool...just looking for any advice from all you experienced owners!!


----------



## TarheelTerp (Jan 6, 2009)

norm58 said:


> We are in the market for a new washer and dryer.
> We are empty nester's that don't do much laundry any more.
> just looking for any advice from all you experienced owners!!


Front loaders have a lot more whiz bang stuff to go bad on them.
Front loaders cost more up front. 
That's really the end of the front/top discussion for me.



> Just looking for reliable brands.
> I do want to stick with Kenmore or Whirlpool...


That's the same brand. Just different labels.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I have the Kenmore High Efficency top loader. Some will argue that its impossible to have a HE top loader, but I've had no issues with mine. Holds a ton of stuff without the extra hefty pricetag

Kenmore (Sears) usually gives a better warranty than the competitiors


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

My only advice is to buy from a reliable (read: been in business for a long time) appliance store and not a big box retailer. These people are still in business for a reason...they provide good service and know what is a good appliance and what is not.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I bought a whirlpool washer and dryer from local appliance store. Didn't spend big money. They work great. Wash machine is top loader. I can't remember how much i'm thinking 6-700 for both. If its just you and wife you don't need a whole lot.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

danpik said:


> My only advice is to buy from a reliable (read: been in business for a long time) appliance store and not a big box retailer. These people are still in business for a reason...they provide good service and know what is a good appliance and what is not.


Agreed. We recently decided to start getting all our apliances from the mom and pop place down the street, we've only gotten 2 from them so far, but the prices are pretty comparable and the service is awesome.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

norm58 said:


> Ha ha....good one...I have heard that front loaders are not as reliable as top loaders etc. I do want to stick with Kenmore or Whirlpool...just looking for any advice from all you experienced owners!!


Back around 2005 the transmission on my Whirlpool top load washer gave up the ghost. I went to Sears to pick up a new one and for some reason decided to replace my three year old gas dryer too, so that both washer and dryer matched. (smacks self in head) 
Looking back, that was a waste of money and a lesson learned. Anyway, I ended up buying a Kenmore Elite front load washer and matching dryer along with the pedestals for both. Set me back around $2500 or so. My wife hates the front load washer and keeps saying that she is going to get rid of it. The reason for her hate is that the thing doesn't seem to clean as thoroughly as the old top loader did. One of the "features" of the front loaders is energy efficiency, which includes little water used. I am now of the firm belief that you have to have lots of water to clean clothes. Towels washed in this thing come out smelling funny unless you double rinse, which seems to negate the higher efficiency. Not a fan of front loaders. My next washer is going to be a top loader that uses as much water as possible. :laughing:


----------



## strategery (Jul 18, 2011)

I have had a front loading he efficiency Samsung machine I got from one of the big box stores about three and half years ago. It's been pretty good for me.

I have a water softener, too, which in my opinion makes a huge difference. I use very little soap but my clothes come out very clean. I think a lot of people make the mistake of using too much soap. Since the phosphates have been removed from detergents, you have to be more careful about that.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

norm58 said:


> Hello,
> We are in the market for a new washer and dryer. We have two 23 year old Kenmore's. We are empty nester's that don't do much laundry any more. Just looking for reliable brands.


23 years, you are just finally getting them broken in. Most stuff lasts maybe five years tops these days.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

danpik said:


> My only advice is to buy from a reliable (read: been in business for a long time) appliance store and not a big box retailer. These people are still in business for a reason...they provide good service and know what is a good appliance and what is not.


Also to add to danpik, watch the Scratch & dents at even places like Lowe's, or local mom & pop shop. You can usually pick up a good machine for way less than a new one from the factory, that will have a dent or two in it within a year. Just call them instantly antiqued, and think of the money you saved, just because of some cosmetic scar on the side or back.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I agree Greg. I've picked up some great deals on the scratch and dent


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

I bought an lp top load. 900$. Has the see through lid, bunch of fancy options. I really like it. Does not use very much water. My clothes are all work clothes so I can not speak of this clean clothes concept. Avoid those dreaded front load washers. Buy from a Mom and Pop. Expect only five years out of anything these days.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Our washer and dryer are the Maytag Centennial series, bought about four years ago. No problems at all with either. Lots of settings available. I like the fact that I don't have to select a water level - the washer senses how big the load is and adjusts accordingly. Our daughter has a fancy front loader that has had nothing but problems. Don't recall the brand, but it was seriously expensive.


----------



## HandiMandy (May 30, 2010)

We have a front loader. 

I like it because it seems to be more gentle on our clothing. The old top loader used to make our jeans stylish (beat up looking) in no time at all. Also, it has a sanitize feature which comes in handy for my husband's scrubs (he's an RN) and our hockey gear.

The things I don't care for (though I do still like the machine) are: it's too low so gets hard on the back (get pedestals), loads take almost an hour for the regular cycle, though there is an express cycle that takes 20 minutes if I'm in a pinch and it requires monthly maintenance if you want to keep it from developing a funk. The maintenance only takes 10 minutes but it's something to take into consideration. It's recommended you leave the washer door open when not in use to prevent the funk but ours is in a hallway.

Our old dryer works fine still so we kept it. Part of me wishes we'd bought the matching dryer so I could stack them but a bigger part of me prefers to have the extra $750 in our vacation fund. 

When I first got it, I wished we'd kept with a top loader. Now I like it. I like the extra space on top for folding clothes and really, I'm mostly grateful that I don't have to use a washboard or beat our clothes on rocks anymore.


----------



## ratflinger (Feb 12, 2013)

Stay away from the front loaders - nothing but trouble in your future. After a Maytag Neptune and a Bosch 500 Nexxt I went back to a cheap TL Whirlpool washer & dryer, not the HE stuff either. I am happy again. Only downside is that these units are considered low end, so they are a little noisy. I bought both for less than I paid for the useless Bosch, so if they last 5 years then I'm ahead of the game.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

We have a Kenmore Elite front load with matching dryer. ZERO complaints so far. Quiet and clean. Had them for about 18 mos.


----------



## myfirstrodeo (Jul 18, 2012)

Samsung and LG have captured a great deal of market share in the last few years. And consumer reviews for both brands have been quite high. 

Regardless of what you choose, take a few minutes to research the specific model number and learn about problems and praise that others have had. Don't buy one on a whim, research it! Good luck.


----------

